# Energy bars or gels???



## LakesideWheelerJunior

I am starting to boost up my milage... I usually just eat a nutrigrane bar when i stOp but i feel now that that is not enough.. So my question is should i get some energy bars or gels to give me a better boost...i also use high 5 xtreme tablets in my drink and am happy with them.. So ya energybars or gels??? Also what is a good brand to get that is not too expensive?? Thanks


----------



## EHietpas

You have to figure out what works for you. Gels are normally $1.50/ a piece. I use Hammer and Gu. Gu needs to he taken with water because its the consistancy of snot. 

Blocks work well to. I don't use bars, so i can't comment on that one. 

Bottomline is that everyone digestion system is different so what works for me might not work for you.


----------



## xjbaylor

LakesideWheelerJunior said:


> ....what is a good brand to get that is not too expensive??


Any of the "energy foods" marketed towards endurance athletes are going to be pretty expensive on a per calorie basis. I actually prefer eating Fig Newtons to just about any of specialty products out there. Pop Tarts are also very high in calories for the price/size. Bananas and nuts also make great mid ride snacks, in fact I rarely do any ride over 40 miles without some piece of fruit in my jersey pocket.

The only real upside to the specialty products is convenience. Gels can be ingested in seconds, and the chews can be eaten slowly over the course of an hour or so. Bars pack a lot of calories, much like Pop Tarts, but are typically 2-3x the price. 

Buy what you want, just don't buy into the hype that these products are somehow the only way to go. Many of us prefer "real food" even for the hardest of efforts.


----------



## locustfist

Do what works for you....it's trial and error.

Most guys I ride with try to bring as much real food as possible on long rides. Sandwiches, bananas, rice cakes(rice, eggs, ham or other stuff mashed into a cake), waffles. 

One of my favorite sandwiches is a mini croissant with a bit of ham, cream cheese and jelly on it. Nutella works too. 

I'll stuff a gel, stinger chews or something in my pocket in case I run out of food and need a boost in the last hour or so.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Bang for the buck*



LakesideWheelerJunior said:


> I am starting to boost up my milage... I usually just eat a nutrigrane bar when i stOp but i feel now that that is not enough.. So my question is should i get some energy bars or gels to give me a better boost...i also use high 5 xtreme tablets in my drink and am happy with them.. So ya energybars or gels??? Also what is a good brand to get that is not too expensive?? Thanks


First of all, how many miles are we talking about? If you're going 3 hours between stops then you definitely want to be taking in calories on the bike. 2 hours, maybe no need for it (depends on a lot of factors). 

Gels and bars are just packaged sugar/fat/protein depending on the specific item. Nothing magic about them. Last time I checke, something like Cliff Blocs were 5X the price of a fig bar and really didn't offer anything by way of performance advantage.

And as others have noted, a bar or gel that "works/tastes great" for one person can result in stomach distress and/or leave a bad taste for someone else. You just have to try things and see what you like, but real food has its advantages over "athlete specific" products.


----------



## woodys737

Like other have said there are cheaper alternatives that do the same thing as bars/gels. It's a matter of convenience for me. During a longer race I prefer gels and liquid carbs to keep me going. When out riding I prefer fig newtons and water with an occasional coke stop. I've found staying ahead of the calories and hydration is super key to good rides and races for that matter. So eat and drink early and often...


----------



## LakesideWheelerJunior

Ok so i think ill try out a a few diffrent products.. Also do gels and bars do the same thing or are gels for more of an instant boost and bars give energy out over time.. Thanks guys


----------



## xjbaylor

LakesideWheelerJunior said:


> Ok so i think ill try out a a few diffrent products.. Also do gels and bars do the same thing or are gels for more of an instant boost and bars give energy out over time.. Thanks guys


They all do the same thing, gels are just in a form that you can ingest more quickly and carry more efficiently. That said, it sounds like you are more or less ignoring the advice given so far, which is your right. Seriously though, compare sandwiches, fruit, cookies, etc. to the "athlete specific" products on your next long ride. My guess is you will see no difference except that you enjoy eating a sandwich more than a Clif Bar.


----------



## PowerGoat

*Energy Bars or Gels?*

Lakeside Wheeler Junior,

Which is "better"?

Short answer: Typically, bars have more of a variety of stuff in them, which makes them "better," usually. Bars are also are harder to digest, which makes them "worse," usually.

Longer answer: Generally, it is okay to think of bars and gels as doing two different things. Bars can be right or wrong for you: if you need X and you eat a bar, that could be a good thing, but if you need Y and you eat a bar, that could be a mess. Same with gels. Here is why.

What is in them
Gels are usually just carbohydrates, while bars usually have some protein (sometimes a lot), some carbs, and some fat. Some bars also have a bunch of vitamins and/or minerals. Depending on what you are doing, you might not need many of these things that come in bars. 


Why one is better than the other
Gels go through your system faster because they are easier to digest. You usually get the "energy" from them faster because there is no protein or fat in them. This energy usually doesn't last that long because there aren't that many calories in them.

Bars take longer to digest but you don't have to eat them as often.


When one is better than the other
Generally, it is safe to think of it this way: the faster you're riding, the better off you'll be with gels and not bars. Three reasons why. 1) they are easier to digest (your body is working very hard to ride and the blood needs to be in your legs and not digesting a bar) 2) they give you energy faster 3) they are faster to eat.

On a longer, slower ride, when you need a lot of calories and not necessarily super energy right now, bars may be better. 1) more calories (calories = fuel) per bite 2) longer-lasting energy 3) there is no "digestion penalty."

If you're riding less than...(making up a number)...an hour, you don't really need anything but, at times, water. Under...90 minutes...on a moderate ride, you probably still shouldn't NEED bars or gels most of the time.



Which _company_'s products are "best" may be looked at from a few different angles:

1) Is there one company that stands out as being different in some way? Clif Bars were made by a guy in his parents' garage, he's into natural things, they are vegetarian bars, it's a nice story. If you dig that, go with them. Hammer Nutrition bars are non-GMO, gluten-free, non-dairy, organic, and don't have added sugar. If you dig that, go with them. Gatorade has a cool lightning bolt and tons of neat advertisements. If you dig that, go with them. Succeed! is made by a scientist (not sure if Karl has a bar yet). Trio bars are made with only a handful of ingredients: fruit, nuts, grains, spices. If you are into trying to make your own, look up Brendan Brazier. His chocolate blueberry energy bars are supposedly the best "do it yourself" bar out there. So if you have an angle, follow that.

2) Taste. If you love the taste, you're going to eat more of them and you'll have more calories in your system. Unless you overload yourself, more calories = more fuel = less chance of bonking. 

3) Price. If you can only afford $3.00 worth of food for a given ride, you may just want to go with whatever is on sale, figuring that 300 calories (of the sale bar) is always better than 180 calories (of the more expensive bar). 


Or, you could just eat bananas and dates and save a lot of money, have two great flavors in your mouth, and be eating healthfully.


Personally, I think it is a mistake to eat cookies, sandwiches, or sodas. I don't consume those things in real life, and so I don't see why I'd ingest them during a hard bike ride. I feel like if they hurt my body at rest, they'll really let me down during work. 



Now read again what we all wrote, make a decision, and try it out. You'll know if something works well or if it doesn't.


----------



## Bridgey

Use honey. Easy and heaps of energy. Put it in a reusable 150ml pop top container and mix a little bit of hot water with it to make it runnier. Take 2 of them with you. Bit sweet but will do the trick. You can mix a little bit of protein powder with it to dull the taste a little if you must. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Roarau

I've tried the Cliff gels with caffeine, they aren't bad... but very sugary. Like others have said, Iprefer them with water.

Main pro: Easiness of consumption/size on a ride.

Honey and dates work really well as more natural/cheaper solutions .


----------



## 1bamafan14

I like have found that although they have a crap load of sugar in them Cliff Bars are really good for long rides. They also have complex carbs and protein and some fat. I have played around with differnt bars and gels and these work for me. That being said I only eat these during my 50-75 mile long rides.


----------



## spade2you

When I'm training, I'll eat bananas, granola bars, and whatever I can fit into my jersey. I prefer gels from a flask during bike races because I can get to it without too much trouble.


----------



## simonaway427

spade2you said:


> When I'm training, I'll eat bananas, granola bars, and whatever I can fit into my jersey. I prefer gels from a flask during bike races because I can get to it without too much trouble.


+1

Training - bananas, PB sandwiches with honey.

Races - Shot Bloks and gels


----------



## Duane Gran

This is the never ending topic of serious bike training. Some people swear by various confections and other people run plain water and eat a sandwich while riding. I've been in both camps at various times and these days I'm a minimalist. I think most people who claim that something "works" in their bottle or their food are imagining it.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Imagination*



Duane Gran said:


> I think most people who claim that something "works" in their bottle or their food are imagining it.


I would definitely re-phrase this: "I think most people who claim that something "works better than actual food" in their bottle or their food are imagining it."


----------



## stevesbike

Bridgey said:


> Use honey. Easy and heaps of energy. Put it in a reusable 150ml pop top container and mix a little bit of hot water with it to make it runnier. Take 2 of them with you. Bit sweet but will do the trick. You can mix a little bit of protein powder with it to dull the taste a little if you must. Cheap and easy.


the carbs in honey are slowly oxidized and not recommended for exercise. Use something that is a blend of glucose+fructose (or maltodextrin+fructose). Powerbar products are decent, have this blend, and fairly inexpensive. For training, I find powerbars the best value (1$ each). Just don't get chocolate ones on hot days...


----------



## ecub

I prefer gels, more compact, easy to carry, quick & easy to swallow. I've tried bars, but too dry. I also tried GU chomps, which works well. Helps fill me up, because it somewhat fills my stomach. It seems to do well, but just have to take the time to chew it.


----------



## Duane Gran

*Exactly*



Kerry Irons said:


> I would definitely re-phrase this: "I think most people who claim that something "works better than actual food" in their bottle or their food are imagining it."


Bingo. I agree 100%


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> I would definitely re-phrase this: "I think most people who claim that something "works better than actual food" in their bottle or their food are imagining it."


it would require 36 fig newtons to get the carbohydrates recommended for a 4 hour race or hard training ride. Actual food is fine, but there's a point to optimizing ingredients with sports nutrition products as well.


----------



## jryter

The new rice cakes are the rage. Waffles with peanut butter and honey in between


----------



## RJP Diver

I like GU Chomps and Honey Stinger Waffles - gives me a sense of actually eating something rather than sucking astronaut gel out of a packet.


----------



## EHietpas

I agree with you Diver. I just switched to the GU Chomps and although sticky as hell they sure taste better than the Gel snot.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Bad numbers*



stevesbike said:


> it would require 36 fig newtons to get the carbohydrates recommended for a 4 hour race or hard training ride. Actual food is fine, but there's a point to optimizing ingredients with sports nutrition products as well.


Your numbers are wrong. Nine Fig Newtons per hour is 500 calories. Nobody can absorb that much during exercise. And there is no need to take in that many calories during exercise. Your numbers are wrong. Using the standard "max absorbtion = 300 calories per hour, you would need at most 5.5 Fig Newtons per hour.

About the only thing you can "optimize" is the ratio of carbs, protein, and fat. You can do that just as easily with food, and of course what works for one person may not work well for another.


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> Your numbers are wrong. Nine Fig Newtons per hour is 500 calories. Nobody can absorb that much during exercise. And there is no need to take in that many calories during exercise. Your numbers are wrong. Using the standard "max absorbtion = 300 calories per hour, you would need at most 5.5 Fig Newtons per hour.
> 
> About the only thing you can "optimize" is the ratio of carbs, protein, and fat. You can do that just as easily with food, and of course what works for one person may not work well for another.


The numbers aren't wrong. They are based on the recommendation of 90g/hr of carbohydrates during rides over 3hr. See link below for recent research supporting these guidelines (thanks to sdeer for posting in another thread). It would take 9 Fig Newtons/hour to ingest 90grams of carbs. Pointing out how much food this is (in a tradition, non-optimized form) just proves the point that it is difficult, if not impossible, to get adequate carbohydrates from these sources alone. In light of these recommendations, I've been focusing on ingesting more carbs on my longer rides and have found it makes a major difference (rider yesterday was 5.5 hours, 9,000 feet climbing, intensity factor .78, TSS 317 a 265 Strava suffer score, max temperature 105). I would normally bonk on such a ride, but my energy levels felt good through the entire ride. 


http://www.nestlenutrition-institut...111206/Documents/SNC2011-Mallorca-Booklet.pdf

and this: Practical limitations of ingesting large amounts of carbohydrate during exercise - Sports Nutrition - YouTube

note also his last comment about not introducing fiber and protein, which slows the absorption of carbohydrates


----------



## Bill Bikie

EHietpas said:


> You have to figure out what works for you. Gels are normally $1.50/ a piece. I use Hammer and Gu. Gu needs to he taken with water because its the consistancy of snot.
> 
> Blocks work well to. I don't use bars, so i can't comment on that one.
> 
> Bottomline is that everyone digestion system is different so what works for me might not work for you.


++++for blocks here to.


----------



## vfr

Gels work fine with me on any length ride. The longer the ride the more solid food (fig newtons, cliff bars, power bars), anything with carbs and a little protein works well for me on longer rides. I don't get too picky. Suggest you experiment with different foods because that's what is going to happen eventually anyway. You'll learn what works for you by doing more than by reading about it.


----------



## devilfan02

I've ran two marathons the past 2 years and used blueberry flavored Gu jells (2X caffeinated). Would eat one gel every 45 minutes over the course of the race. Seemed to work when it comes to getting calories but after a couple hours, my stomach really started feeling bad.


----------



## mtber5

How do you guys carry sandwiches on your rides?


----------



## mtber5

stevesbike said:


> the carbs in honey are slowly oxidized and not recommended for exercise. Use something that is a blend of glucose+fructose (or maltodextrin+fructose). Powerbar products are decent, have this blend, and fairly inexpensive. For training, I find powerbars the best value (1$ each). Just don't get chocolate ones on hot days...


Isn't honey mostly fructose? I was just reading that a mix of honey and brown rice syrup (or maltodextrin) makes a good gel. The ratio can be varied depending on the intensity and length of the workout.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Still not right*



stevesbike said:


> The numbers aren't wrong. They are based on the recommendation of 90g/hr of carbohydrates during rides over 3hr. See link below for recent research supporting these guidelines (thanks to sdeer for posting in another thread). It would take 9 Fig Newtons/hour to ingest 90grams of carbs. Pointing out how much food this is (in a tradition, non-optimized form) just proves the point that it is difficult, if not impossible, to get adequate carbohydrates from these sources alone. In light of these recommendations, I've been focusing on ingesting more carbs on my longer rides and have found it makes a major difference (rider yesterday was 5.5 hours, 9,000 feet climbing, intensity factor .78, TSS 317 a 265 Strava suffer score, max temperature 105). I would normally bonk on such a ride, but my energy levels felt good through the entire ride.
> 
> http://www.nestlenutrition-institut...111206/Documents/SNC2011-Mallorca-Booklet.pdf
> 
> and this: Practical limitations of ingesting large amounts of carbohydrate during exercise - Sports Nutrition - YouTube
> 
> note also his last comment about not introducing fiber and protein, which slows the absorption of carbohydrates


Fig Newtons are 55 calories each. 9 per hour would require your gut to process 500 calories per hour. I have never seen any data that suggests this is reasonable or possible and it certainly is not necessary for bike rides. You get about 200 calories per hour from fat metabolism and you need about 600 per hour at 20 mph. Consuming 400 calories per hour would mean you never tap your stored glycogen, and that is not a reasonable strategy.

The normal recommendation for endurance rides is to ingest 300 calories pe hour, which would be 5-6 Fig Newtons. Easily done though most people like to mix up their calorie sources.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I've gone to all liquid nutrition, works great. I prefer CarboRocket CR333 Half Evil Endurance Fuel. 

I drink one bottle per hour. Each bottle has:

333 calories
440mg sodium
84g carbohydrates
Etc...


----------



## sdeeer

Kerry Irons said:


> Fig Newtons are 55 calories each. 9 per hour would require your gut to process 500 calories per hour. I have never seen any data that suggests this is reasonable or possible and it certainly is not necessary for bike rides. You get about 200 calories per hour from fat metabolism and you need about 600 per hour at 20 mph. Consuming 400 calories per hour would mean you *never *tap your stored glycogen, and that is not a reasonable strategy.
> 
> The normal recommendation for endurance rides is to ingest 300 calories per hour, which would be 5-6 Fig Newtons. Easily done though most people like to mix up their calorie sources.


That is not quite right...........Even if you were referring to the liver glycogen stores (HGO decreases with increasing CHO intake and may be completely stopped if CHO intake is maximized and work rate is sub threshold (<65% ish).)

Glycogen use is primarily dependent on work rate and pre-exercise glycogen status. see: Ingestion of a high-glycemic index meal increases muscle glycogen storage at rest but augments its utilization during subsequent exercise (not the best reference, but those authors are some of the main ones examining this question)

The literature I have seen mostly reports that glycogen use is pretty consistent for a given work rate. The figure below is in the absence of food intake during exercise. There is some evidence that a high glycemic load immediately prior to the exercise bout eliciting a large insulin response may spare muscle glycogen. But this was in runners at a lower intensity. It has yet to be shown in cyclists and/or at high intensity. And there is some though that this pre-exericse insulin response may be detrimental in the long run (see train low, compete high and volek's thoughts on low carbohydrate performance).

Regardless, the current thought to maximize performance is still to maximize carbohydrate delivery (if performance is the goal) 

The section by Jeukendrup sums up the current carbohydrate state of the literature from an applied standpoint: 

https://www.nestlenutrition-institu...111206/Documents/SNC2011-Mallorca-Booklet.pdf


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> Fig Newtons are 55 calories each. 9 per hour would require your gut to process 500 calories per hour. I have never seen any data that suggests this is reasonable or possible and it certainly is not necessary for bike rides. You get about 200 calories per hour from fat metabolism and you need about 600 per hour at 20 mph. Consuming 400 calories per hour would mean you never tap your stored glycogen, and that is not a reasonable strategy.
> 
> The normal recommendation for endurance rides is to ingest 300 calories pe hour, which would be 5-6 Fig Newtons. Easily done though most people like to mix up their calorie sources.


As sdeer mentioned and as the links from him I referred to consider in more detail, I was referring to the goal of consuming 60-90 grams/carbohrydrates during rides of longer than 3 hours. The relevant nutritional information about Fig Newtons isn't their caloric content, but how much of that derives from carbohydates. There is about 10 grams/carb per Fig Newton. So, to achieve the goal of 90 grams, you would have to eat 9/hour. That's equivalent to 3 gels (powerbar) in terms of carbohydrates, though I have no idea whether Fig Newtons have the right combination of carbohydrates to maximize utilization and the other sources of calories impair the absorption of carbohydrates. A 20 ounce bottle of Powerbar drink has about 40 grams/carbs (proper combination) and a gel has 27, so that provides about 70 grams carbs/hour. On the sort of ride I mentioned (prolonged, high intensity factor), these sources, at least to me with an occasional bar tossed in, is much more palatable, especially in the heat. 

I wasn't suggesting someone eat 9 Fig Newtons/hour, but just trying to make the point that 'real food' is not necessarily the optimized source of energy on the bike that is sometimes suggested here.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Another angle*



stevesbike said:


> As sdeer mentioned and as the links from him I referred to consider in more detail, I was referring to the goal of consuming 60-90 grams/carbohrydrates during rides of longer than 3 hours. The relevant nutritional information about Fig Newtons isn't their caloric content, but how much of that derives from carbohydates. There is about 10 grams/carb per Fig Newton. So, to achieve the goal of 90 grams, you would have to eat 9/hour. That's equivalent to 3 gels (powerbar) in terms of carbohydrates, though I have no idea whether Fig Newtons have the right combination of carbohydrates to maximize utilization and the other sources of calories impair the absorption of carbohydrates. A 20 ounce bottle of Powerbar drink has about 40 grams/carbs (proper combination) and a gel has 27, so that provides about 70 grams carbs/hour. On the sort of ride I mentioned (prolonged, high intensity factor), these sources, at least to me with an occasional bar tossed in, is much more palatable, especially in the heat.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting someone eat 9 Fig Newtons/hour, but just trying to make the point that 'real food' is not necessarily the optimized source of energy on the bike that is sometimes suggested here.


For most people on this forum, they are wondering what magic the various special potions can bring them. Riders in the TdF rode on "food" for decades and virtually no one here would be able to keep up with them regardless of which gel, bar, or energy drink they used. If you are racing near your limit and want to be sure that nutrition is optimized there certainly is nothing wrong with "special" foods but they are not the magic that the marketing department claims.

There is no need for most riders to take in more than 300 calories per hour on endurance rides.


----------



## davidm724

Wow, this thread got very scientific! good stuff guys. I prefer liquids just because they're quick and easy. One time, at the beginning of the run leg of a triathlon, these college kids were handing out fresh grilled bacon, yelling "INSTANT ENERGY!!!" Needless to say, I ate it. Don't eat bacon during any form of exertion.


----------



## redlude97

Kerry Irons said:


> For most people on this forum, they are wondering what magic the various special potions can bring them. Riders in the TdF rode on "food" for decades and virtually no one here would be able to keep up with them regardless of which gel, bar, or energy drink they used. If you are racing near your limit and want to be sure that nutrition is optimized there certainly is nothing wrong with "special" foods but they are not the magic that the marketing department claims.
> 
> There is no need for most riders to take in more than 300 calories per hour on endurance rides.


A little late, but if you follow the latest nutrition advice to aim for 90g carbs/hr and a 2:1 glucose:fructose ratio, you get 60g glucose(4cal/g)=240cal+30g fructose(3cal/g)=90cal = 330 cals/hr. Pretty close to your number, and optimizing the energy sources. The problem with fig newtons is that too many of the calories are coming from fat(1.2g/bar, ~20% of the calories), which can't be metabolized fast enough to be of any benefit during a ride. There is some protein there too that may or may not be of benefit depending on what literature you look at.


----------



## Oldteen

Since this thread has "turned scientific", here's another source for well-referenced reviews from a non-commercial source- American College of Sports Medicine. IMHO the 2 beat are ones on Fluid Replacement and Nutrition. Abstracts & Key Points cover main issues, but there are links to download each complete Position Stand (inc 100's of ref's).

ACSM | Position Stands

FWIW- Nine Fig Newtons/hr would not be my 1st choice as calorie source on long bike ride, since figs can have a (usu mild) laxative effect-

The Health Benefits of Figs


----------



## Terex

Cliff bars are a standard choice. Not too expensive (Walmart sells them in bulk), a million flavors (OK, only about 4 at Walmart), easy to eat on the bike (if fresh...), don't make you sick if not fresh (don't ask), and nutritious.

Gu gels, and many other gels, are similarly easy. I like these manufactured foods because I can buy a box of them, set them in the closet, throw a few in my pocket before a ride or a hike, and throw them back in the box if I don't use them.

An occasional Gel with caffeine is great if you're not stopping for an espresso. I prefer stopping for an espresso.

Always carry a banana. Always. When you're in the grocery, buy the bunch of bananas that has individual bananas that will fit in your back jersey pocket. I always select my own bananas. Always.

People who prepare a meal, wrap it in plastic, and then try to eat it on a bike are just weird. If you want a meal, stop and buy a meal.

I'm a big fan of Amino Vital mix for my drink.

My cycling nutrition regimen has translated exactly to my speed hiking nutrition regimen.


----------



## vfr

Terex said:


> Cliff bars are a standard choice. Not too expensive (Walmart sells them in bulk), a million flavors (OK, only about 4 at Walmart), easy to eat on the bike (if fresh...), don't make you sick if not fresh (don't ask), and nutritious.
> 
> Gu gels, and many other gels, are similarly easy. I like these manufactured foods because I can buy a box of them, set them in the closet, throw a few in my pocket before a ride or a hike, and throw them back in the box if I don't use them.
> 
> An occasional Gel with caffeine is great if you're not stopping for an espresso. I prefer stopping for an espresso.
> 
> Always carry a banana. Always. When you're in the grocery, buy the bunch of bananas that has individual bananas that will fit in your back jersey pocket. I always select my own bananas. Always.
> 
> People who prepare a meal, wrap it in plastic, and then try to eat it on a bike are just weird. If you want a meal, stop and buy a meal.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Amino Vital mix for my drink.
> 
> My cycling nutrition regimen has translated exactly to my speed hiking nutrition regimen.


Wow! I'm impressed. Someone that makes common sense that rides a bicycle! Sometimes I feel like that's a rarity.....


----------



## xjbaylor

vfr said:


> Wow! I'm impressed. Someone that makes common sense that rides a bicycle! Sometimes I feel like that's a rarity.....


Paying a huge markup to buy foods "designed" for cyclists and claiming that people that eat "real food" are weird isn't exactly the highest person on my common sense scale. I consume gels on every long ride, but also things like fig newtons, beef jerky, sandwiches, trail mix, etc. You know what the difference is? The real food cost less and tastes better. The trade off is convenience, so in a group moving along at 22+ I will be eating a gel. But if I know there will be a break I will take or purchase real food. 

See, common sense isn't that rare.


----------



## osmondphoto

have u try making your own bar? I think thatll be a cool way to do it.


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> For most people on this forum, they are wondering what magic the various special potions can bring them. Riders in the TdF rode on "food" for decades and virtually no one here would be able to keep up with them regardless of which gel, bar, or energy drink they used. If you are racing near your limit and want to be sure that nutrition is optimized there certainly is nothing wrong with "special" foods but they are not the magic that the marketing department claims.
> 
> There is no need for most riders to take in more than 300 calories per hour on endurance rides.


It's a red herring to refer to what Tour riders used to eat. For one thing, it's a non-representative sample. For another, they would have gone even faster if they had exercise science of today instead of ham and cheese rolls! I'm not sure what 'magic' claims you're referring to from the usual suspects of sports nutrition (powerbar, gu, clif, etc) - it's mostly marketed as efficient and easy to carry and digest. Many people have problems with solid food on rides, and I'd barf if I had to eat a banana (even not on my bike). For me, shot bloks, gels, sports beans, powerbar energy blasts are like candy on the bike (my favorite frs liquid shot vanilla, tastes like icing) - taste great, satisfy my sweet tooth, and can be eaten without guilt!


----------



## Terex

xjbaylor said:


> Paying a huge markup to buy foods "designed" for cyclists and claiming that people that eat "real food" are weird isn't exactly the highest person on my common sense scale. I consume gels on every long ride, but also things like fig newtons, *beef jerky*, sandwiches, trail mix, etc. You know what the difference is? The real food cost less and tastes better. The trade off is convenience, so in a group moving along at 22+ I will be eating a gel. But if I know there will be a break I will take or purchase real food.
> 
> See, common sense isn't that rare.


I rest my case.


----------



## RaptorTC

I've found Clif Bars and Power Bars to work best for me. I've tried gels and shot bloks, but something about their consistency just doesn't get along well with my stomach at all. The solidity of bars makes my stomach much happier.


----------



## Ventruck

stevesbike said:


> For me, shot bloks, gels, sports beans, powerbar energy blasts are like candy on the bike (my favorite frs liquid shot vanilla, tastes like icing) - taste great, satisfy my sweet tooth, and can be eaten without guilt!


The only times I ever have that stuff is during charity rides when it's free, and it's for the reason you said. I'll indulge in that stuff just because it tastes good, like candy - even though I'm well aware I don't need it. But like I said, I eat it only on rare occasion.


----------



## vfr

xjbaylor said:


> Paying a huge markup to buy foods "designed" for cyclists and claiming that people that eat "real food" are weird isn't exactly the highest person on my common sense scale. I consume gels on every long ride, but also things like fig newtons, beef jerky, sandwiches, trail mix, etc. You know what the difference is? The real food cost less and tastes better. The trade off is convenience, so in a group moving along at 22+ I will be eating a gel. But if I know there will be a break I will take or purchase real food.
> 
> See, common sense isn't that rare.


1. Paying a huge markup to have what one wants by people that have enough money to not be concerned with money isn't wrong. 

2. No claim from here that people that eat "real food" (I'd really like to know the "real" definition of that) are weird. I eat real food.

3. Convenience, service, and things like that are worth paying for especially with people that place a value on it that can afford it. 

4. Gels are "real food"? Yes, they have calories, nutrition, and a purpose. Hmmm...sounds like some contradiction in a post here. 

5. Have a nice day. Food is good.


----------



## cyclesport45

Chocolate chip canolis. It has plenty of carbs (and even more fat), and 1 or 2 of them sustain me for even the longest rides (over 5 miles).

Burp.


----------



## xjbaylor

vfr said:


> 1. Paying a huge markup to have what one wants by people that have enough money to not be concerned with money isn't wrong.


I never claimed it was. I buy them and use them. A cursory reading of my original post would have revealed that. Not only that, when I find something I like I buy it by the box, not the bar. I simply asserted that the person you claimed had common sense was not showing much. He claimed that people who eat "real food" are weird. You agreed with his post, and by extension, his comment against most of the people on this board who race or ride big miles. 



> 2. No claim from here that people that eat "real food" (I'd really like to know the "real" definition of that) are weird. I eat real food.


Congrats on eating "real food." Feel free to do it on the bike as well.



> 3. Convenience, service, and things like that are worth paying for especially with people that place a value on it that can afford it.


Again, had you read my post you would see that I also use gels and other products marketed directly at cyclists. I also both understand the value of paying for quality, I ride a Cervelo S3, use a Garmin, and have $350 cycling shoes...this conversation isn't about money. It was about someone claiming that people using anything other than overpriced "superfoods" is weird, when in fact, they are intelligent. They are getting the same thing for 1/5th the price. I would argue that anyone who calls a user of gels "weird" is just as wrong as the poster you agreed with. 



> 4. Gels are "real food"? Yes, they have calories, nutrition, and a purpose. Hmmm...sounds like some contradiction in a post here.


If you eat gels as a meal when off the bike I will give you this one, otherwise...



> 5. Have a nice day. Food is good.


Mmmkay.


----------



## Terex

xjbaylor said:


> I never claimed it was. I buy them and use them. A cursory reading of my original post would have revealed that. Not only that, when I find something I like I buy it by the box, not the bar. I simply asserted that the person you claimed had common sense was not showing much. He claimed that people who eat "real food" are weird. *You agreed with his post, and by extension, his comment against most of the people on this board who race or ride big miles.*


A humorless bunch. Once again, you guys DO NOT get to pick out my bananas.

(Did you at least get the "bunch" part???)


----------



## Kerry Irons

*herrings*



stevesbike said:


> It's a red herring to refer to what Tour riders used to eat. For one thing, it's a non-representative sample. For another, they would have gone even faster if they had exercise science of today instead of ham and cheese rolls!


Unfortunately for your point, most TdF riders STILL eat ham and cheese rolls. They also take in gels and energy drinks but a panini made with cream cheese, ham, and fruit jam is a VERY standard food in the pro peloton.


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> Unfortunately for your point, most TdF riders STILL eat ham and cheese rolls. They also take in gels and energy drinks but a panini made with cream cheese, ham, and fruit jam is a VERY standard food in the pro peloton.


They do so for digestive reasons more than anything else since they spend so much time/day on their bikes during a grand tour they need the bulk to keep their digestive system regular, they eat these foods during low-intensity portions of the race, typically the first half, and switch to the magic stuff during the intense parts of the race (even Wiggo stuffed a couple of gels in his short legs at the Olympic ITT just in case - messy to cram a croissant in a short leg). 

Most people here do not spend 5-6 hours/day on their bike for 23 consecutive days.
Most people here do not need to eat in excess of 8,000 calories/day.
Most people here are not genetic outliers.
Most people here do not spend 25 hours/week on their bike 50 weeks/year to get body good at gastric emptying of fatty solid foods.


Bottom line: most people would do well to ignore what Tour riders do and instead focus on getting 60 grams/carbs/hour. The most efficient way to do that is energy drinks and optimized sports nutrition products.


----------



## pw1972

Whatever your stomach can handle best and tastes best to you is my suggestion. 



LakesideWheelerJunior said:


> I am starting to boost up my milage... I usually just eat a nutrigrane bar when i stOp but i feel now that that is not enough.. So my question is should i get some energy bars or gels to give me a better boost...i also use high 5 xtreme tablets in my drink and am happy with them.. So ya energybars or gels??? Also what is a good brand to get that is not too expensive?? Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Most people*



stevesbike said:


> They do so for digestive reasons more than anything else since they spend so much time/day on their bikes during a grand tour they need the bulk to keep their digestive system regular, they eat these foods during low-intensity portions of the race, typically the first half, and switch to the magic stuff during the intense parts of the race (even Wiggo stuffed a couple of gels in his short legs at the Olympic ITT just in case - messy to cram a croissant in a short leg).
> 
> Most people here do not spend 5-6 hours/day on their bike for 23 consecutive days.
> Most people here do not need to eat in excess of 8,000 calories/day.
> Most people here are not genetic outliers.
> Most people here do not spend 25 hours/week on their bike 50 weeks/year to get body good at gastric emptying of fatty solid foods.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: most people would do well to ignore what Tour riders do and instead focus on getting 60 grams/carbs/hour. The most efficient way to do that is energy drinks and optimized sports nutrition products.


And to further your point, most people do not have need of very precise nutrition while riding unless they are constantly pressing for a personal best or are racing long events.

Before you were advocating 90 gm of carbs per hour and now it's 60. Typo or a change of philosophy?


----------



## stevesbike

Kerry Irons said:


> And to further your point, most people do not have need of very precise nutrition while riding unless they are constantly pressing for a personal best or are racing long events.
> 
> Before you were advocating 90 gm of carbs per hour and now it's 60. Typo or a change of philosophy?


well, since this is a racing, training, nutrition forum, I'm assuming people reading it are interested in nutrition in the context of training rather than recreational riding, so are interested in nutritional guidelines to support training. 90 grams carb/hour is more of an upper limit for hard training/racing lasting over 3 hours. 60 grams would be for shorter rides and using one carbohydrate source. Increasing intake over that requires a blend of carbohydrates since single-source above 60 grams/hour is linked to gastric distress. The link sdeer provided has a nice summary that's worth reading. As I said before, I've been focusing on higher levels of carb ingestion and finding benefits from it (have been racing since 1982 and always looking for ways to improve training methods):

http://www.nestlenutrition-institut...111206/Documents/SNC2011-Mallorca-Booklet.pdf


----------



## Local Hero

Lot's of good info here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/nutritional-plan-spin-class-287244.html


----------



## Local Hero

spade2you said:


> When I'm training, I'll eat bananas, granola bars, and whatever I can fit into my jersey. I prefer gels from a flask during bike races because I can get to it without too much trouble.


+1

When I ride for more than a few hours I stuff fruit (bananas, pitted dates, prunes, oranges, plumbs, peaches, etc) and nuts -- I like an almond/pistachio combo. I don't over think training rides I just stuff some food in my jersey and go. 

If I have cliff bars on hand I may pack one of them. But I don't like dealing with the wrapper. And if the ingredients of the cliff bar includes fruit and nuts, why not save some money and just bring fresh fruit and nuts? 


Races? Those little sports flasks are good, especially on long road rides with neutral feed zones. I'll mixed a gu or two with water and used the "shake it like a crying baby" technique to mix it up.


----------



## Terex

The Doctor: [identifying Jack's weapon] Sonic Blaster. Fifty-first century. Weapons factory at Villengard? 
Captain Jack Harkness: You've been to the factories? 
The Doctor: Once. 
Captain Jack Harkness: Well, they're gone now, destroyed. Main reactor went critical, vaporized the lot. 
The Doctor: Like I said. Once. 
[looking over at Rose; matter-of-factly] 
The Doctor: There's a banana grove there now. 
[looks at Jack; smiling] 
The Doctor: I like bananas. Bananas are good.


----------



## steviej

I prefer gels mostly because they're easier and faster to eat than an energy bar. If I'm doing a two-hour ride, I find that a gel before and then 1-2 gels per hour works great for me.


----------



## champamoore

i like gels, but my favorite is clif shot blokx, the "crampbuster" margarita flavor, in particular. great product with similar digestion time as gels, but cleaner on hands (with bonus extra sodium in this case).


----------



## Newnan3

Panela


----------



## homebrewevolver

gel because it digests easier and doesnt sit like a lump in your stomach


----------



## NickRuns

Ive always prefered blocks over gels because of the taste and concistancy. I also feel like it replenishes energy much faster.


----------



## new2rd

Orange shot blocks are yummy.. I seem to feel the effect 10 minutes later, but eating 3 of them only gets me about another 30 minutes. I would love to eat more real food, but convenience wins. It's easier to spend a few extra bucks. If u need some energy while barely hanging on to a wheel, the shot blocks are easier to get down.


----------



## DrDaleEMS

I love the energy bars. Tastes good and small enough I can carry quite a few in my bag, which is always good since I work up a huge appetite.


----------



## Terex

Had a Pure Protein brand energy/protein bar on a big hike yesterday. Labeled flavor was "chocolate deluxe". Tasted like ground up, used cigars. Caused such a knot in my stomach that I almost doubled over at one point. Stomach was so bad, I could barely hydrate, which could have been a big problem.

The Fig Newmans, Cliff bars, banana and various gels were fine though.

Note to self : Don't try new energy bars miles from civilization.

Update: Just noted the "No Gutbombs" ad in the sideboard. I hope.


----------



## mtbtrigirl

As others have already said, you need to experiment with different products to see what works for you. Personally I used to do gels/gu's, but my stomach can't take them anymore, and most of the time, especially running, (biking is fine), I can't take in solid foods, so have now switched to blocks like Gu Chomps. I think the nutrition aspect of training and adding miles is more challenging than the physical aspect of adding more miles to your training! Good luck


----------

